# Viacom channels disappear from DirecTV after the two companies can't reach a deal



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Engadget


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

About the only channel that I watch, and that's only a few times a year, is the Comedy channel. Good riddance Viacom! My kids do occasionally watch Nick though. But those channels have been stale for several years. And I don't even think they play music videos on their music video channels anymore , do they?!?!?

If I were DirecTV, I'd be waiting until they give me a discount. This will hurt Viacom more than DirecTV in the long run.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Viacom has apparently pulled their shows from the web. So now you can no longer stream them. 

I think Viacom will lose this battle in the long run.


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

mechman said:


> Viacom has apparently pulled their shows from the web. So now you can no longer stream them.
> 
> I think Viacom will lose this battle in the long run.


That was pretty and shows the company you are dealing with. I wont miss em, I hope they hurt by the end of this.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I spoke with Directv and asked them if all the Viacom channels are dropped from all the packages because if you go to directv.com they advestise the Viacom channels on the Choice Extra and higher packages. They told me they are still working with Viacom and that the channels are not in any package right now but I ask myself if they are adverstising it on the Choice Extra because in the long run we will have to pay more.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Viacom channels are back. 



> EL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)-- DIRECTV has reached a new long-term agreement with Viacom to restore 17 channels (including Nickelodeon, Comedy Central, MTV, BET, Spike, CMT, TV Land and ten other channels) that Viacom had taken away from DIRECTV customers on July 10. Viacom has returned all affected networks.
> 
> Financial terms were not disclosed.
> 
> ...


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Great news for Directv customers and I hope there will be pressure on media companies to negotiate in the future without resorting to these types of gorilla tactics. Like a group of kids on the playground and the kid with ball just decides to go home because he cannot get his way. These negotiations should solely remain between the two negotiating partners and the end users (each of us) should be kept out of the process. Unless they want to disclose details of the negotiations and make us aware of the actual ongoing conversations. At the moment we are just being held hostage and used as pawns.


----------

